# What do you all feed your cats??



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just out of interest, wanted to know what everyone feeds their furry babies?

Alfie & Lola are on the James Wellbeloved Kibble for kittens and I give them Applaws canned meat as a suplement. They seem to be thriving off it!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hills Science Diet/Royan Canin Skin & Fur/James Wellbeloved plus a piece of white fish (coley) daily (a little treat between them all), a little chicken breast (every other day - treat), Almo Nature Tuna and a litle Craze


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Iams furball ,Its the only one that one of mine dont get the runs with so they all get it


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My kittens get james wellbelloved dry, whiskas pouches and steamed coley or chicken breast.
The big n's are on pets at home complete dry, it really seems to agree with my cats and they love it too.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I feed mine, Royal Canin Queen, Maine Coon, Kitten, Hair & Skin & Indoor Longhair. James Wellbeloved. Wet food, raw mince beef, raw rabbit, cooked chicken, cooked white fish, natures menu pouches. The odd raw chicken wing ect does'nt go amis too. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ours all have JWB biccies,thrives and for wet Tuna,with white fish and prawns,treats such as steak sometimes raw sometimes cooked,applaws,Rosie loves a bit of Bacon-especially off nanaSardines,chicken and they go mental for crisps-doritos the blue ones,turkeyOh and sometimes they love to pinch any remaining cereal from our youngest


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I feed mine natures menu and Orijen. Royal canin and james wellbeloved have cereals and maize as one of their top ingredients, not good for your cats. 

Betula had a very upset tum when i got her, she'd been fed felix and royal canin, since ive weaned her onto natures menu and orijen shes had no problem and has endless energy! Whiskas, Felix, all those supermarket brands have only 4% meat content whereas natures menu has 70%!!

I could ramble on for pages about whats in cat food... become abit of a obsession haha!!  Ive posted a thread on cat food, will bump it up so you can find it if anyones interested


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

James Wellbeloved has minimal cereals in, there is rice though but my kitties do seem to be thriving off it!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> James Wellbeloved has minimal cereals in, there is rice though but my kitties do seem to be thriving off it!


*Same here Bee, i've never had a problem with RC or JWB. My cats are fine & healthy. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bee112 said:


> James Wellbeloved has minimal cereals in, there is rice though but my kitties do seem to be thriving off it!


Same here-all our cats love it as do our babies and they've none of them ever had any negative comebacks off them-i suppose we can only make our minds up from info given and by trial and error,and JWB for us is a much loved hit


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes definately.. I mean there's always going to be something in every food thats not essential for a cats diet, but thats the same as the food we eat as humans!

My little babies probably eat better quality food than most people!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yea thats true Bee. My vet says my cats eat better than me, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

So trueThe kids or Ross will often walk in and smell something really good and sit and await their 3 course,5 star meal-til i come and feed our cats and tell them to enjoy,then with a look of shock they'll ask-what are we having and i quickly remember the burning fishfingers or tell them to politely *** off were having a fend for yourself night-lets see who does well


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine's getting Applaws and Orijen - he loves the Applaws but not so sure about the Orijen yet 

I've also bought a bag of InstinctsTC (Feline Future) that's supposed to be mixed with raw meat and liver, which I'll try once he's more settled.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Coraline said:


> Mine's getting Applaws and Orijen - he loves the Applaws but not so sure about the Orijen yet
> 
> I've also bought a bag of InstinctsTC (Feline Future) that's supposed to be mixed with raw meat and liver, which I'll try once he's more settled.


The Applaws is fab.. my 2 are OBSESSED with it. the Ocean Fish one and the Tuna & Seaweed are the 2 favourites!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I feed Orijen, natures menu and raw chicken, beef and lamb and they also get some mackeral or steamed fish a couple of times a week. Mine all look great and the kittens are thriving too. I was surprised when they wouldn't eat the Whiskas anymore as they thought the Natures menu was much better!

I used to feed Pro Plan and I had trouble controlling their weight, they are now all slimming down nicely on the Orijen and are more active!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

mine all have royal canin kitten 36,its easier than trying to seperate them all for feeding! friend tried orijen,because she was panicking about all the negative feedback on royal canin(despite her cats looking great on it)they were not impressed,and she got a big bagmine all do great on royal canin,im totally happy with it.I think instead of worrying about all the ifs and buts i`ll go with what my cats do well,and look well on.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> mine all have royal canin kitten 36,its easier than trying to seperate them all for feeding! friend tried orijen,because she was panicking about all the negative feedback on royal canin(despite her cats looking great on it)they were not impressed,and she got a big bagmine all do great on royal canin,im totally happy with it.I think instead of worrying about all the ifs and buts i`ll go with what my cats do well,and look well on.


I totally agree, as I was saying earlier, in every cat food, there will be some ingredient that people do not think is necessary for cats!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it comes down to what works for you and your cats! The proplan wasn't suiting mine so I changed and they love the Orijen but cats are like people what works for one won't necessarily work for another.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I have just switched to Orijen because of the high meat content and because they seem to have a nice ethos I was shocked by all those other companies supporting and funding animal tests. 
I supplement with either Cosma, Almo Nature or Applaws (whichever is on the best offer)....

My original two cats grew up on Science Plan and have had most the other brands of dry and wet food at some time or another from the cheapest to the expensive ranges and have never had stomach problems - think they must have strong constitutions and enjoy variety. 
Saying that I would never feed Felix or Whiskas again out of principle 4% meat WTF!!! Makes me wonder even more what Whiskas put in there because alot of cats won't eat other food after having it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> mine all have royal canin kitten 36,its easier than trying to seperate them all for feeding! friend tried orijen,because she was panicking about all the negative feedback on royal canin(despite her cats looking great on it)they were not impressed,and she got a big bagmine all do great on royal canin,im totally happy with it.I think instead of worrying about all the ifs and buts i`ll go with what my cats do well,and look well on.


This was the other reason I swapped to Orijen though because one suits all


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I totally agree, as I was saying earlier, in every cat food, there will be some ingredient that people do not think is necessary for cats!


Thats not entirely true, cereals and maize are in the top ingredients, thats means theres ALOT in there. They may be fine now but long term use of bad food does lead to health problems in cats. Cats diet should be meat based. There is alot of evidence to support this im afraid.

NO corn NO gluten NO soya NO beet NO garlic NO onion NO wheat NO dairy.
YOU MUST HAVE TAURINE in there whether it is added or natural! If there is a high natural chicken content including offal you will probably have enough occurance naturally.

Typical ingredients:

Meat and Animal Derivatives or Animal By-Products: Most dog and cat foods will use meat and animal derivatives as their only source of animal protein. These consist of heads, feet, guts, lungs, feathers, hair, wool and unborn eggs. Alot are the disgusting left over animal parts that are scraped off the filthy floors of meat and poultry plants

These all are unfit for human consumption, with the scares over various diseases in human meat id hate to think the type of meat they think are fit for animals. Its not that they are yucky parts of the animals, cats eat these parts in the wild, its the quality and all the chemicals they chuck in. I dont eat those hideous mutilated battery hens, i go to my local farm shop. Not to mention the recalls of certain pet foods due to various scares.

Above doesnt bother me as much as the rest of the contents that i really worry about.

Cereals are used in abundance by manufacturers. They will inform you that they are an excellent source of necessary dietary fibre and carbohydrate. Of course this is true but some products contain up to 80% cereals! The use of cereals in a pet food is an alternative to more expensive ingredients. Cereals are generally described as "bulking agents". A bulking agent is an ingredient that provides a lot of bulk but has little nutritional value and is very cheap.

By-Products of Vegetable Origin: This term allows manufacturers to use anything that is not classed as a cereal!. It is generally material from the human food preparation industry. By the time it is processed at high temperature it contains no nutritional value but just serves as another fibre source. This product is inexpensive and is classed as yet another "bulking agent".

Water: The cheapest ingredient available. It mainly applies to frozen, semi-moist or tinned foods although some companies take advantage of the water content in how they describe the ingredients in dry foods. It is usually described as moisture, jelly or gravy. Just as shampoo manufacturers describe the water in their products as "aqau". The reason companies use these terms is to hide the total water content in their products.

Chemicals: Nearly all companies use a mixture of synthetic preservatives, antioxidants, flavourings and colourings. They are necessary to these lower grade foods because as a result of the poor quality of ingredients used to keep the manufacturing costs to a minimum.

Added Sugar: If cats have a complete and balanced diet, they do not need added sugar. The reason this is added to lower grade foods is because it is extremely palatable which gives that extra benefit to the company only and not to your pet. Sugar is also extremely habit forming to your pet - akin to addiction.

As the ingredients on any food product are listed in the order from most to least content so when the first line on an ingredient list on a bag/can of cat food is "Cereals" or Meat and Animal Derivatives" then you know that this is what makes up the bulk of the food.

Its not just the 'cheap' foods, alot of very expensive 'pouches' contain just as much rubbish. I dont look at the brand i look at the ingredients!

Children love a McDonalds but I wouldn't let them eat one every day! Would you?. And the same should go for your beloved pets too.

I am still learning about food, i find it very interesting, my friend has done alot of research into cat food and has actually spoken to some cat manufacturers about what REALLY goes into their cat food.

Maybe some of it is blown out of proportion, but I for one will not take that risk for the sake of a few pence. Given the choice of a minimum of 4% meat and 70% meat that 70% is much better quality of food for the money you spend. Betulas coat is better, she has bags of energy and has firm poo's i for one am sold


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Tesco Luxury has at least 50% meat content

ot saying it beats Natures menu but at £3.70 odd its not bad

I am trying to switch to a raw diet - they both love lamb but tend not to like beef so much and chicken is OK. I am trying to not give mince but little pieces they have to chew though that is harder to do than you would have thought as noses tend to get turned up!

I was advised to get RC Maine Coon but as soon as I have got through the 10Kg bag its Orijen.

As they are indoor cats they are not as hungry as a hunter would be. I am also cutting the dry food so that they are hungrier for the wet.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh I agree to an extent that I would never have my 2 on food such as Whiskers or Felix due to the whole "animal deratives" and only being 4% meat.

However .. I have seen many cats that have been brought up on RC, JWB and have been very healthy cats who have lived a long life.

The breeder of Lola swears by JWB and her cats look amazing, her Raggie boy has won best of breed at most cat shows.. beautifull healthy coat, right size, bright, clear eyes..

I cant help but think alot of what is said by "experts" is scare moungering!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yeh I agree to an extent that I would never have my 2 on food such as Whiskers or Felix due to the whole "animal deratives" and only being 4% meat.
> 
> However .. I have seen many cats that have been brought up on RC, JWB and have been very healthy cats who have lived a long life.
> 
> ...


Cereals and maize are really not good, its in the ingredients so i dont feed it to my cats. Cant argue with facts. i always thought royal canin was good before i got betz. Its like saying people live til they are 90 odd, look good and smoke... yeh some do but alot dont, im not gonna risk it  My cats when i was little were on whiskas because i knew no better, i know cats that have been ok and others that have died from diet related disease/illness'

Think you just have to do the best with the information you have


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> mine all have royal canin kitten 36,its easier than trying to seperate them all for feeding! friend tried orijen,because she was panicking about all the negative feedback on royal canin(despite her cats looking great on it)they were not impressed,and she got a big bagmine all do great on royal canin,im totally happy with it.I think instead of worrying about all the ifs and buts i`ll go with what my cats do well,and look well on.


i got origin, Shadow was not impressed, has refused to eat, only picking out the royal canin from the origin. shadow has lost weight over the week and i can feel his spine, so i am gonna stick to royal canin!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I feed mine Orijen and raw meat (lamb, chicken, beef). Have tried them with some Tesco finest this week, supposedly as a treat but they aren't too happy with it and just cry for real meat! 

Oh and I totally agree with everything Crofty says!


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I feed mine Orijen and raw meat (lamb, chicken, beef).


Do you feed only muscle meat or do you include organs? Do you feed anything in particular for calcium and good fats?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

LittleMissAspie said:


> Do you feed only muscle meat or do you include organs? Do you feed anything in particular for calcium and good fats?


I feed them Orijen which is a complete dry food and raw meat (organs on occasion) as a supplement.


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

Ah right, I wondered if you were doing it so the meat had the proper nutrient profile too, or relying on the Origen for that. So you are using the meat as a clean protein supplement basically? 

I think I might try that combination too, it seems the healthiest for the least amount of effort


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've tried offering raw beef mince and the pair of them looked at me as if "you expect us to eat that?!" Fussy little buggars!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I feed mine Orijen and raw meat (lamb, chicken, beef). Have tried them with some Tesco finest this week, supposedly as a treat but they aren't too happy with it and just cry for real meat!
> 
> Oh and I totally agree with everything Crofty says!


About time  hehe pay you later!!

If you wean food in properly and slowly they will accept it, betz is the fussiest eater i have ever met so if i can do it with her then any cat can be changed to appropriate food. They need to get the taste for it, it took me 6 weeks to wean her!! if they are hungry they will eat i do not believe any cat would lose weight if it was weaned in properly and they were hungry enough.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I've tried offering raw beef mince and the pair of them looked at me as if "you expect us to eat that?!" Fussy little buggars!


Yeh i tried raw chicken, Betz actually screwed her face up at me  going to try raw mince tomorrow, got it defrosting now


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha Alfie would probably come round to the idea quicker than Lola.. Alfie just likes most things that come out of the fridge.. Lola's a fussy little madam!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yeh i tried raw chicken, Betz actually screwed her face up at me  going to try raw mince tomorrow, got it defrosting now


Mine will only eat chicken in bite size pieces, they gobble down beef mince no fuss. They are eating the Tesco finest now! Never had to wean them from food to food, they are usually quite happy to dive into something new; so long as it's bite size pieces!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Mine will only eat chicken in bite size pieces, they gobble down beef mince no fuss. They are eating the Tesco finest now! Never had to wean them from food to food, they are usually quite happy to dive into something new; so long as it's bite size pieces!


I wish mine were like that.. when it comes to wet food it's Applaws or nothing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I wish mine were like that.. when it comes to wet food it's Applaws or nothing!


Haha, they won't eat anything that isn't bite size though, which is a pain in the bum because I want to feed them a totally natural diet.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh cats are funny creatures.. more fussy than us humans!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I wish mine were like that.. when it comes to wet food it's Applaws or nothing!


haha me too!

The chicken was bite size AJ  tried a tiny bit of mince today, Alfie woofed it down  betula looked at me as if i was mad, turned her nose up and walked away 

I do think if you have an adult cat on a particular diet for a while you should wean them, otherwise a sudden change can give them an upset tummy. Plus most cats are fussy and need to get a taste for the new food


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucky eats Royal Canin (the vet said he needs to eat it for life), the Urinary SOS one. He also gets one wee tin on Gourmet food a day, but it has to be almost pureed because he only has 2 teeth!

Rigsy eats Go Cat Biscuits, and one (occasionally two if she's been more active) tin of Gourmet.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> He also gets one wee tin on Gourmet food a day, but it has to be almost pureed because he only has 2 teeth!


*Ahhh, bless him*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Lucky eats Royal Canin (the vet said he needs to eat it for life), the Urinary SOS one. He also gets one wee tin on Gourmet food a day, but it has to be almost pureed because he only has 2 teeth!
> 
> Rigsy eats Go Cat Biscuits, and one (occasionally two if she's been more active) tin of Gourmet.


Awww bless .....Go cat biscuits arent good though... sorry cant help myself..... im actually obsessed with cat food.... 

Most vets advice feeding royal canin, its to do with money not with the fact royal canin is nutritionally balanced... there are other supplements you can give your cat for urinary problems. Royal Canin is full of maize and corn (cheap fillers), which is bad for a food thats expensive and promoted by vets 

Makesure whatever food you feed him it doesnt have spinach in as this can cause urinary problems in cats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

I ran out of Orijen!  

Expected it to be here yesterday but it didn't come and I've just given them the last of this bag! Been to Tesco to see if there is anything remotely good to keep them going until Monday and the best dry food they stock has 20% meat content! 

So just raw meat and Tesco finest pouches until the Orijen is delivered! No way I'm feeding them anything else!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I ran out of Orijen!
> 
> Expected it to be here yesterday but it didn't come and I've just given them the last of this bag! Been to Tesco to see if their is anything remotely good to keep them going until Monday and the best dry food they stock has 20% meat content!
> 
> So just raw meat and Tesco finest pouches until the Orijen is delivered! No way I'm feeding them anything else!


20% meat! disgracefull!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

human brains


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh no AJ thats serious that is!!! Hope your cats don't beat you up for not having the Orijen there on time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> Oh no AJ thats serious that is!!! Hope your cats don't beat you up for not having the Orijen there on time!


I don't think they'll go that far but I think I'm in for a good telling off!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Awww bless .....Go cat biscuits arent good though... sorry cant help myself..... im actually obsessed with cat food....
> 
> Most vets advice feeding royal canin, its to do with money not with the fact royal canin is nutritionally balanced... there are other supplements you can give your cat for urinary problems. Royal Canin is full of maize and corn (cheap fillers), which is bad for a food thats expensive and promoted by vets
> 
> Makesure whatever food you feed him it doesnt have spinach in as this can cause urinary problems in cats.


My vets keep trying to get my 2 on the Hill Science Plan.. so I asked them for the ingredients list and they said they didnt have them!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't think they'll go that far but I think I'm in for a good telling off!


Ive got a bag of origin my cats wont touch!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Ive got a bag of origin my cats wont touch!!!


If they don't want it my pair will have it!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are funny, mine all love the Orijen even my really fussy girl who acts like she is being poisoned half the time!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

How much does it cost for this Orijen? and how long would it last with 2 greedy Ragdoll kittens?!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> If they don't want it my pair will have it!


Clare will have it off me her harry liked it!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> They are funny, mine all love the Orijen even my really fussy girl who acts like she is being poisoned half the time!!


thats funny, my boy acted like he was being poisoned!!!
and he lost weight coz he refused to eat it!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

bee112 said:


> How much does it cost for this Orijen? and how long would it last with 2 greedy Ragdoll kittens?!


If you buy the big bag it is about £29 and free postage. A big bag lasts me nearly a month and I am feeding 5 adult cats!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am tempted to try it... 

Is it ok for kittens though? and is it a complete food?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I am tempted to try it...
> 
> Is it ok for kittens though? and is it a complete food?


Yep its a complete food and can be fed to kittens too 

Will see if i can find you the ingredients for HILLs, i have seen them and they're not good, off to see if i can find them! 

I bought the big bag or orijen, again i weaned them onto it, i bought it 3 weeks ago... only half way through!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats another reason I love the Orijen, with 4 kittens as well I don't need a separate kitten food! Its the worlds best dry food in my opinion!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

crofty said:


> Awww bless .....Go cat biscuits arent good though... sorry cant help myself..... im actually obsessed with cat food....
> 
> Most vets advice feeding royal canin, its to do with money not with the fact royal canin is nutritionally balanced... there are other supplements you can give your cat for urinary problems. Royal Canin is full of maize and corn (cheap fillers), which is bad for a food thats expensive and promoted by vets
> 
> Makesure whatever food you feed him it doesnt have spinach in as this can cause urinary problems in cats.


As long as my cats do well on those foods, thats what they are staying on. Royal Canin are a good shape biscuit for Lucky (with two teeth), and so he's able to eat them.

Rigsy loves the Go Cat, she's very fussy, and so far, its all we've found she'll eat.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yep its a complete food and can be fed to kittens too
> 
> Will see if i can find you the ingredients for HILLs, i have seen them and they're not good, off to see if i can find them!
> 
> I bought the big bag or orijen, again i weaned them onto it, i bought it 3 weeks ago... only half way through!!


Yeh the vet looked a bit shocked when I asked for the ingredients list! but obviouslyit cant be that good.

They gave Alfie some of the wet Hills food on Tuesday after his little opp and he would touch it, even thoughhe must have been starving!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok Hills Adult chicken dry food

Ingredients:
chicken (>44%; chicken and turkey altogether: 59%): chicken and turkey meat meal, *ground maize*, ground rice, animal fats, *maize gluten*, chicken meat protein hydrolizate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E, salt, calcium carbonate, taurine, minerals/vitamins blend

Maize is the 2nd biggest ingredient


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

God, no wonder they didn't have the ingredients!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> As long as my cats do well on those foods, thats what they are staying on. Royal Canin are a good shape biscuit for Lucky (with two teeth), and so he's able to eat them.
> 
> Rigsy loves the Go Cat, she's very fussy, and so far, its all we've found she'll eat.


Its the longterm problems you cant predict. Im just saying because i knew nothing about food until i adopted my bengal and she had problems. I understand its difficult, its up to you what you do. 

My bengal is very fussy however i wasnt going to feed her stuff thats not good for her and possible could threaten her health.

Have a look at the diet related diseases section in this article: Cat Food Uncovered


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh the vet looked a bit shocked when I asked for the ingredients list! but obviouslyit cant be that good.
> 
> They gave Alfie some of the wet Hills food on Tuesday after his little opp and he would touch it, even thoughhe must have been starving!


Hills wet food must be rank - my cats aren't fussy and have always eaten just about anything but wouldn't touch that and they grew up on science plan. They're all on Orijen now though and seem to really like it - it's handy for me as I have a mature cat, nursing mum and 3 kittens just about to wean and they can all have the same.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh well Alfie hadnt eaten for nearly 2 hrs and wouldnt touch the stuff! and Alfie does like his food!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Hills wet food must be rank - my cats aren't fussy and have always eaten just about anything but wouldn't touch that and they grew up on science plan. They're all on Orijen now though and seem to really like it - it's handy for me as I have a mature cat, nursing mum and 3 kittens just about to wean and they can all have the same.


Mine did eat Hill's i/d when it was prescribed to them but they got no better, if anything worse and they absolutly stank. That's when I started looking into cat foods more and made the switch to Orijen and raw, they recovered from their problems in no time after the change of food.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's suprising that vets are so pro Science Plan, more commission maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

bee112 said:


> It's suprising that vets are so pro Science Plan, more commission maybe?


No maybe about it! In most cases the only nutrition training they get is by Hill's representatives.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they always try the hard sell on me when I'm in there!


----------



## bindiboo (Apr 21, 2008)

hi guys,

Has anyone used feline fayre brand of cat food. I have tried cookie on a pouch today and she has seemed to enjoy it. She had simply pilchards in jelly which contains 50% fish (big chunks of fish with the skin on). The best bit its only 19p a pouch from home bargains.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, I have, Asda do it, it is high meat content, though after a couple o weeks mine were just eating the jelly & leaving the rest, so went back to natures menu lol.*


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

My car Oscar is fussy over his food and has only had whiskas all his life so he got used to that. I know it hasn't got much meat which is. I went to pets at home today and thought i would try Hills on Oscar. He ate it all in one go and is still crying for more.

Is Hill's good at all???


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

no not very good aparently!

Natures Menu is good from Pets at Home


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

bee112 said:


> no not very good aparently!
> 
> Natures Menu is good from Pets at Home


Oooh, thnx for that.

I will have a look at the weekend. I think i saw it today but didn't have time.

I just want to get oscar on to something better then whiska's


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sophoscar said:


> My car Oscar is fussy over his food and has only had whiskas all his life so he got used to that. I know it hasn't got much meat which is. I went to pets at home today and thought i would try Hills on Oscar. He ate it all in one go and is still crying for more.
> 
> Is Hill's good at all???


Afraid not, try natures menu, you can get 48 pouches for £18 from pets at home, its 70% meat. Sorted Betula's tummy out


----------



## Indigo (Jun 16, 2008)

We feed all 3 of ours dry food - we started doing this after both of our older cats had to have teeth removed having been rotted by the sugar in wet food.

We do occassionally give them a treat of either a sachet food, or a foil packed "gourmet" type.

We tend to go for Carrefour MUlticroc (things are different here in Belgium - so you probably won't have heard of it).

Stuart


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Royal Canin biscuits - the whole range.
Applaws/Almo Direct + tuna in spring water
Boiled chicken, white fish

And for some adults raw chicken.

Treats: frozen sea food sticks, sardines in tomato sauce, scrambled egg (most hate it though)


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried Iams but they tend to bring that back up. Royal Canin gives my oriental boy and allergy, so now I am on Purina Pro Plan chicken. My girls love cheesy doritos and chunks of cheese.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine are on Hill's Science plan biscuits (kitten), and Science Plan Wet food as a supplement (after all eating biscuits all your life wouldnt be very exciting.)

But all Hill's stuff is good, and so is Royal Canin. Avoid things like Whiskas etc basically it's the McDonalds of cat food.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh Alfie was on Whiskas when I got him.. he was quite poorly with it.

Got them both on James Wellbeloved and the occaisonal tin of Applaws.

Got some Orijen which I'm going to try them on, slowly slowly!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

my cats started with whiskas and now they on royal canin maine coon and the purina pro plan adult biscuits.
Also get one tin of sheba as a treat....they love it 

My oh tries to change them onto the GO Cat though


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

daveleeuk said:


> Mine are on Hill's Science plan biscuits (kitten), and Science Plan Wet food as a supplement (after all eating biscuits all your life wouldnt be very exciting.)
> 
> But all Hill's stuff is good, and so is Royal Canin. Avoid things like Whiskas etc basically it's the McDonalds of cat food.


Bet your vet told you that! Hills and royal canin are not good. They are expensive and full of cheap crappy fillers 

purina is also awful, they all have maize/corn/cereal in the top ingredients! Not good for your cat.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

im confused...what is good then


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Natik said:


> im confused...what is good then


Orijen, raw food, Tesco finest and luxury ranges, Nature's Menu, Applaws.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

isnt the sheba any good? 
Might get a small back of the orijen to see if they will eat it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Natik said:


> im confused...what is good then


Best foods are

Tescos Finest
Applaws (most small pet shops will get this in for you)
Natures menu (possible to obtain in the pet city/smart big retail centres.)
Organipets dry (mail order and just breaking into the north )
some of the Hi life range
some of the Fromm range
orijen dry (get online from zooplus)

Have a look at the ingredients on the back , wet food should be over 50% meat.... whiskas for example is 4%!! Dry food is harder, ive only found the two ive listed that dont contain corn in the main ingredients.

What you should look at is 
NO corn NO gluten NO soya NO beet NO garlic NO onion NO wheat NO dairy.
YOU MUST HAVE TAURINE in there whether it is added or natural (in raw meat).


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

crofty said:


> Organipets dry (mail order and just breaking into the north )


But it's got rice in it..............


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sheba:

Looks nice but ingredients are not great, it says min 4% doesnt state how much by-product so you have no idea whats in it. Not a good quality food im afraid.

Ingredients: 
Tender Bites with Beef: 
Meat and animal by-products (incl. min. 4% beef), grains, oils and fats, minerals. 

Gently Cooked Fillet Strips with Salmon: 
Meat and animal by-products, fish and fish by-products (incl. min. 4% salmon), grains, minerals. 

Juicy Fillet Strips with Chicken: 
Meat and animal by-products, fish and fish by-products (incl. min. 4% salmon), grains, minerals.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> But it's got rice in it..............


Im not going there again!!! Oijen has spinach in it, closest you're going to get to a good food!! Rice is highly digestable and will not cause your cats any problems fed it that amount  No longterm effects.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

crofty said:


> grains, grains, grains,


Also grains......what grains??? Corn??? Maize??? Who Knows!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

It does annoy me when you get certain cat food advertised as "quality meats", no added crap basically.. and yet the truth is, they are crap! It's like they're deliberately misleading people.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Also grains......what grains??? Corn??? Maize??? Who Knows!!


Aye???


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> It does annoy me when you get certain cat food advertised as "quality meats", no added crap basically.. and yet the truth is, they are crap! It's like they're deliberately misleading people.


Yep and the classic is the vets told me to buy this expensive Hills or Royal Canin food, you pay all that money for a dry food full of fillers! Funny how the vets sell them and earn commission from sales... do you think that has something to do with it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yep and the classic is the vets told me to buy this expensive Hills or Royal Canin food, you pay all that money for a dry food full of fillers! Funny how the vets sell them and earn commission from sales... do you think that has something to do with it?


That and they know no better, my vet genuinely thinks Hill's is good because that's what he was taught. No understanding of nutrition at all.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they always try and badger me into buying it when I go in.. the fact that Alfie turned his nose up at it when they gave it to him after his op (and he must of been starving) said it all for me!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> they always try and badger me into buying it when I go in.. the fact that Alfie turned his nose up at it when they gave it to him after his op (and he must of been starving) said it all for me!


Clever Alfie, he knows whats good for him!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ooh. I forgot to say on my post, that though we're all Royal Canin here, after reading a lot of AJ's posts I decided to try Orijen as it has more nutritional value.

Cat's don't really like it.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Ooh. I forgot to say on my post, that though we're all Royal Canin here, after reading a lot of AJ's posts I decided to try Orijen as it has more nutritional value.
> 
> Cat's don't really like it.


Kay sent me some to try as her Raggie doesnt like it.. I gave my 2 a tiny bit to try, Alfie seemed to like it but Lola wasn't too fussed


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

crofty said:


> Bet your vet told you that! Hills and royal canin are not good. They are expensive and full of cheap crappy fillers
> 
> purina is also awful, they all have maize/corn/cereal in the top ingredients! Not good for your cat.


No a friend recommended it, and I have been getting it very cheap!

The ingrediants on Hill's is good???


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

daveleeuk said:


> No a friend recommended it, and I have been getting it very cheap!
> 
> The ingrediants on Hill's is good???


Getting it cheap or not, fact is its crap food  

Hills has a good meat content however still has a significant percentage of fillers!

Ingredients:
chicken (> 53%): chicken and turkey meat meal (chicken and turkey altogether > 71%), *ground maize*, animal fats, *maize gluten*, *dried whole egg*, chicken meat protein hydrolyzate, potassium chloride, dl-methionin, oat fibre, *soybeans grits*, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E, taurine, L-tryptophane, L-lysine hydrochloride, iron sulfate, vitamin C, zinc oxide, niacin, mixed tocopherols, dicalcium phosphate, minerals/vitamins blend

Ground maize is the third biggest ingredient.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Ooh. I forgot to say on my post, that though we're all Royal Canin here, after reading a lot of AJ's posts I decided to try Orijen as it has more nutritional value.
> 
> Cat's don't really like it.


My cats have been weaned onto it, they werent sure at first but now its the only thing down they eat it.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Royal Canin, James welbeloved, purina, Whiskers, felix, chicken, mince,
they eat better than we do.  lol *


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

I have now bought Tesco's Finest. From the trial tin we bought she seems to prefer it to Nature's Menu. I've a feeling she was eating Felix etc with her previous owner because she seemed to like the gravy part of it in particular. She eats so little in one go, by the time she gets back to her Nature's Menu for a few more mouthfuls it's gone all dry and horrid and she doesn't like it.

So 12 pouches were 4.99 and that should last 24 days along with crunchies during the daytime. Hill's starting to run low so time to order some Orijen and see what she thinks


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I feed my ragdolls Hills Science Plan (chicken), they turn their nose up at the tuna or rabbit. 

If I had to change (which I probably wont) I'd go for Royal Canin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

LittleMissAspie said:


> So 12 pouches were 4.99 and that should last 24 days along with crunchies during the daytime.


New Tesco Luxury is cheaper (£3.59 for 12 pouches) and actually has a higher meat content, I got some yesterday and they prefer it to the Finest.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

If only life were so simple 
I choose not to listen to the experts out there and prefer to make my own judgements on what to feed my cats.

You cant honestly say that one brand of this is better than another brand of that. Not so long ago there wasn't different food for kittens, adults, seniors etc. as there is now. Now there's that many different products on the market for cat and dog owners it will send you dizzy just reading the labels.

They do all have one thing in common though, they all state that their particular product has everything in it to keep your cat fit and healthy for life  so why are the vets these days dealing with a growing number of cats and dogs suffering with kidney problems, heart disease and diabetes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Angeli said:


> You cant honestly say that one brand of this is better than another brand of that.


Why not? Some foods are a lot better than others. There's some foods such as Whiskers that I would never ever feed my cats again. Some foods I would feed if I had to and some foods I prefer to feed because they are better for cats.

Cats are obligate carnivores and so the higher meat content a food has the more biologically appropriate it is, making it a better food. On the other hand the more inappropriate ingredients a food contains the worse the food is.



Angeli said:


> They do all have one thing in common though, they all state that their particular product has everything in it to keep your cat fit and healthy for life  so why are the vets these days dealing with a growing number of cats and dogs suffering with kidney problems, heart disease and diabetes


Because most foods are all full of crap, inappropriate ingredients which cause these problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> I feed a make of food called 'Nature's Variety' ( Nature's Variety ).


Not seen that before other than the instincts kibble which I couldn't find available here, are you in the UK?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Err yes you could almost be reading it from a script.
Havent you heard of the saying 'A little of what you fancy does you good'?
There's no reason why it shouldn't include cats too.

Im not being sarcastic when I say that its usually the twentysomethings that are impressed by the latest gospel on food, life and the universe that Im beginning to wonder how Ive managed to survive for so long 

By the way feeding cats ANY BRAND of dry food is not really acceptable, a bit like humans eating a bowl full of healthy muesli (yuck) for breakfast and then nibbling on chocolate biscuits for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Im not being sarcastic when I say that its usually the twentysomethings that are impressed by the latest gospel on food,


It's not the latest gospel it's fact, based on the cats ability to digest certain food groups and not others. 



Angeli said:


> By the way feeding cats ANY BRAND of dry food is not really acceptable, a bit like humans eating a bowl full of healthy muesli (yuck) for breakfast and then nibbling on chocolate biscuits for the rest of the day.


Of course it is acceptable, it's not ideal but it is acceptable.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

As a breeder Ive tried every brand going to see which was the most suitable for them. Two of the brands that most definitely did not agree with them was Burns and the other Orijen. 

Both of them gave my cats the runs. 
I certainly would not recommend either of them to any of my new owners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I certainly would not recommend either of them to any of my new owners.


So what would you recommend then?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well Alfie and Lola have had some Orijen mixed in with their JWB, they both seemed to ejoy it.. Alfie more than Lola. 

Lola's had a funny tummy the last couple of days but tonight she had a normal poo! yay!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Lola's had a funny tummy the last couple of days but tonight she had a normal poo! yay!


That's good then, glad to hear someone else is getting on with the Orijen after all the people that it hasn't worked out for.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh, think it must just depend on the cat.. doesnt seem to be agreeing with the Raggies on here but touch wood my 2 seem to be ok on it


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

For my cats James Wellbeloved or Hills Natures Best works best for them so I will stick with them.
There is something in the other two dry foods that just didn't agree with my lot, and Chins do have a sensitive digestive system anyway.

Im not a fan of Royal Canin, it doesn't disagree with my cats but there was a rumour going round among other breeders last year that there was supposedly some toxic additive in it. 

Whiskas is a BIG definite no no as is any supermarket brand.
Mine get Applaws in the chicken flavour, it always goes down a treat with all of them, its expensive with 10 cats to feed but I get a generous breeders discount for buying in bulk.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been trying InstinctsTC the last two days, as I think raw food is the most appropriate for cats. In short, this is a powder that is mixed with water, liver and raw meat to make up a complete cat food. The powder contains calcium, egg yolk, omega 3, vitamins, etc (for full details click here: Feline Future - Raw Cat Food Ingredients)

I started by giving him some raw chicken to see if he would eat it - I mixed it with the Applaws chicken food and he carefully pulled the raw chicken out, ate it, and left the Applaws. A good sign! So I mixed up a batch of the InstinctsTC with chicken and chicken liver and gave him a small taste. He absolutely wolfed it down, licked his bowl clean and then looked up at me and gave me a big Miiiaoww to get more!

It's only been two days, but he seems to love the food and hasn't touched the Orijen that I've left down for him as a backup. His poos are small, solid and not too smelly. The best part though is that he seems to have so much more fun eating this - I've cut the chicken pieces slightly larger than bite size so he has to chew them. Good for his teeth, and he seems to really enjoy tearing at his 'prey'


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> For my cats James Wellbeloved or Hills Natures Best works best for them so I will stick with them.
> There is something in the other two dry foods that just didn't agree with my lot, and Chins do have a sensitive digestive system anyway.
> 
> Im not a fan of Royal Canin, it doesn't disagree with my cats but there was a rumour going round among other breeders last year that there was supposedly some toxic additive in it.
> ...


I dont get the first comment you made about brands not being better than others when you clearly acknowledge whiskas is crap?

Its got nothing to do with being in your 20's and being impressed with the latest gospel what a weird comment?! I research food because i love my cats and want the best for them!!! 

If you wean cats slowly onto another food then they should accept it and be less prone to upset tums, Betula was on royal canin and felix and had awful smelly runny poo. Shes now on natures menu and oirjen not be its fashionable but because it is better for her and she now has firm non-offensive stools. 

Orijen has better ingredients than Hills and royal canin like it or not. Cats should not have cereals in their diet, most people feed crappy brands like whiskas hense all the diet related illness'.

I have had animals all my life and will always look for ways to keep them as healthy as possible in my 20's, 30's, 40's ect.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've found this thread fascinating and have learned so much.

I feel like I am going to confession now but I had no idea there was so much difference in cat food. I am one of those awful people who just gets pouches and crunchies from the supermarket for my five moggies. One has just had five gorgeous little fur babies and I did get some high protein food from the vet for her as she's only tiny herself and her kittens are growing rapidly and I worried she wasn't getting enough protein. 

Having read everyone's opinions and looking at the ingredients of Whiskas (which I am currently feeding them) I have decided I need to change their diet, but am not sure what to.

Finances are an issue - I work two jobs but still don't have a great deal of disposable income - but I chose to have so many cats and fully accept it is my responsibility to make sure they are as happy and healthy as they can be. They give me so much that making sure they eat well is the least I can do for them.

One thing that puzzled me as somewhere on this thread I read 

'So 12 pouches were 4.99 and that should last 24 days along with crunchies during the daytime. Hill's starting to run low so time to order some Orijen and see what she thinks'

I get through about 12 pouches a day - with crunchies put down as well. I do have five cats but my nursing Mum is being fed separately. One of my older cats is a little 'plump' but the others don't seem overweight and the vet has never commented when they are weighed. 

I wonder if they are eating so much because the food is of such a poor quality and they would eat less once I change their diet to something healthier?

I really want to do the best for my fur family and understand I will need to introduce any new food gradually. It sounds like I should be feeding them raw - at least sometimes. I'm pescetarian so will have to discover a whole new aisle at my supermarket

Thank you all for your contributions to this thread. It has really opened my eyes and I feel very guilty that my poor furries have been eating such crap for so long - I have one 14 year old, two 13 year olds and two who are nearly a year.

I've taken some time off work next week so I can spend some time with the new fur babies and maybe start weaning them. They will be three weeks old on Saturday but the vet has said they are big for their age and I'd like to give Tabitha a bit of help with feeding them if I can as she is beginning to look quite thin. I understand they still need Mum's milk but thought I'd try and give them something else to supplement this. I'd really like to start their diet off correctly from the start. Any ideas would be appreciated?

This is a bit long - hope that is OK.

Lumpy


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

crofty said:


> I dont get the first comment you made about brands not being better than others when you clearly acknowledge whiskas is crap?
> 
> Its got nothing to do with being in your 20's and being impressed with the latest gospel what a weird comment?! I research food because i love my cats and want the best for them!!!
> 
> ...


Excuse Me 

Im only stating that the Burns and Orijen dry foods gave my cats the runs and so will be sticking to JWB and Hills which is what they were on previously.  
"Orijen has better ingredients then Hills and royal canin like it or not" Yes luv if you say so it must be right. The fact that the two foods you named there are popular with most of the reputable cat breeders out there means that we are all getting it wrong then. But then what do we know. 

At the end of the day its genetics and good breeding that determine whether your cat will lead a long and healthy life.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Excuse Me
> 
> Im only stating that the Burns and Orijen dry foods gave my cats the runs and so will be sticking to JWB and Hills which is what they were on previously.
> "Orijen has better ingredients then Hills and royal canin like it or not" Yes luv if you say so it must be right. The fact that the two foods you named there are popular with most of the reputable cat breeders out there means that we are all getting it wrong then. But then what do we know.
> ...


haha never heard such a load of rubbish! There are countless articles on what is good for your cat and what isnt. There has been alot of research into cat food 'luv' you feed what you want but dont tell me im only feeding them food that has impressed me because im in my 20's?!

No matter how good your cats are genetically feeding a bad diet is risking your cats health. You dont feed whiskas because it could harm your cats health so you are contridicting yourself?!

You obviously know better so you carry on this debate is daft


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've found this thread fascinating and have learned so much.
> 
> ...


Crikey sounds like you have your hands full!!! 

Dont feel guilty finances are always an issue, my cats eat better than i do  I personally buy natures menu, pets at home do a value pack for £18 for 48 pouches which is good 

The only reason i looked into food was because my cat had an upset tummy when i adopted her, it never occured to me before that cat food was full of such bad ingredients.

Better quality food will definetely help with your cats weight and the amount they eat, you're quite right in they need to eat more of the whiskas because its not good quality.

I feed a pouch in the morning and a pouch in the evening, with some orijen down in the day for them to snack on. 

Would love to see piccies of your fur babies


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

IS interesting to see the main runners in food and the same names keep appearing.
I've always fed my cats on James Wellbeloved which they love and have the shiniest coat.
When we got Kez our dog I also put her on this (she was on rubbish asda chunks before) and her coat has improved no end and her poop is easier to clean (as is the cats) so i have always been happy with JWB!
It's like a minefield when first choosing a food as there is so much out there.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

hi all I am new here but not new to cats 

have been reading this with interest. i have a 12 year old rescue cat and a new 9 month old rescue. When I got him I was given the Hills kitten food that he was being fed, to carry on feeding him this. I have been giving him this, however when he has finished the bag I will go back to feeding both my cats what I have always done, and that is :

A variety of cheaper and dearer foods...so one time it may be Whiskas pouch, another Tesco Luxury, then Naure's menu, then Felix as good as it looks, then Applaws, then Sheba, etc. They have these wet foods with dry sprinkled on, again changing so one time JWB another time Whiskas. When I need to buy food I will change the make, buying maybe 2 or 3 lots of different brands each time. 

I do this because as humans do, cats get bored. I would hate to eat the same food every day. 

I agree with Angeli about the good genes, because my last 2 fur babies lived to 18 and 20, and they were fed like this. Either good genes, or my way of feeding is best They never, ever needed to see the vet, apart from the 18 year old needed a dental in the last year of her life (funny enough she was the one of the 2 sisters who ate a lot of dry food which is supposed to be good for cats teeth, her sister lived till 20 and hardly ever ate dry food)

So, the cheaper Whiskas, Felix, never did my 2 any harm, in fact my vet said when discussing that they lived to 18 and 20, 'you must be doing something right'.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww.. well our old moggie we had when I was growing up was fed pretty similar to that, we wern't really aware of the different types of cat food and what they contained..

We had Rocky untill he was 21! He had no diet related illnesses (although most of his teeth fell out in the end) 

I've decided to feed my 2 Raggies on the best diet I possibly can and I am taking on board advice and looking into the research more.. but there's so many different opinions out there!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> hi all I am new here but not new to cats
> 
> have been reading this with interest. i have a 12 year old rescue cat and a new 9 month old rescue. When I got him I was given the Hills kitten food that he was being fed, to carry on feeding him this. I have been giving him this, however when he has finished the bag I will go back to feeding both my cats what I have always done, and that is :
> 
> ...


I used to feed my cat this way and never had a problem - both have alway been praised whenever they go to the vets and I like you feel that variety is the spice and why should cats always get the same - infact if I buy one type for two long they get bored and don't eat it as well.
My main reasons for deciding to feed Orijen as their staple is having cat of various ages and needs and one bag suits all. I was also appalled by the contents of some of the foods not necessarily for my cats health because many have lived healthily on those brands for years but more from a consumer point of view. When I tallied my costs up there was a minimal difference in always feeding the cheaper brands to Orijien - if I'm going to spend the money I'd prefer to be getting the best for it.
Because they need variety I am supplementing with various high meat content jars, raw meat, fish, cans of tuna and other various bits and bobs.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

crofty said:


> haha never heard such a load of rubbish! There are countless articles on what is good for your cat and what isnt. There has been alot of research into cat food 'luv' you feed what you want but dont tell me im only feeding them food that has impressed me because im in my 20's?!
> 
> No matter how good your cats are genetically feeding a bad diet is risking your cats health. You dont feed whiskas because it could harm your cats health so you are contridicting yourself?!
> 
> You obviously know better so you carry on this debate is daft


HaHa.
Well girlie you might have read it.
But Ive been there, done that and got the T Shirt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Yes, I am.  I order all my Nature's Variety from here www.cats-country.co.uk/ It cost £8 for P&P on any order and usually gets delivered within the week.


Thanks for that, will have a look and get some in. Like others have said a variety is good but until now Orijen was the only food I was able to get that I was happy to feed, so many, many thanks for that! 



Coraline said:


> Feline Future - Raw Cat Food Ingredients)


I've been looking at getting some of that but I was thinking why would you need to if you are feeding raw anyway, you shouldn't need to supplement a completely natural balanced raw diet?



Angeli said:


> HaHa.
> Well girlie you might have read it.
> But Ive been there, done that and got the T Shirt.


I agree with Crofty you talk absolute rubbish, you've contradicted yourself numerous times. You might have a poxy t-shirt but do you actually know what you are feeding you're cats?

Yes cats can and do survive on these foods, some live to ripe old ages on them too but what's to say they won't live even longer on the newer more biologically appropriate foods?

Most foods are full of grains and on my last check cats are obligate carnivores which means they thrive on meat. Or am I wrong about that too?

I wonder if you'd be so condescending to someone your own age?


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

hmmm food for thought ajshep.

I have just got back from PAH and there is a wide variety of food.
The dearer ones like Applaws have no cereal but they are just meat, no mention of taurine so are these ok to feed exclusively? In the wild cats would eat some greens too, like grass, but there is none of that here.

Like I said, I feed these more expensive (better?) foods as well as the cheaper (not so good?) foods but am not sure if i were to change this method and go onto just say Applaws, my cats would be getting as wide a range of goodness as they are now.

A nutritionist once said to me that its not what you eat in one day that matters but over a longer period, ie a week. You may eat a little more of something one day, or not enough of something one day, or too little/many calories one day...but the next day, or the one after, you will make up for it.

Am sure that goes for cats too. So, do you think to give a cat a diet of just Applaws(for argument sake..insert 'any high quality food'here) with 75% chicken, 24% cooking water and 15 rice is nutritionally balanced?

I am not sure it is, so until someone can hit me with the science I will continue to do as I am...oh and I forgot to mention that as well as these foods, the cats get treats, like yogurt, kitten milk (the one made with goats milk and goats cream), sliced sandwich chicken, cheese..these are given by hand rather than from the dish and they particulary like yogurt/fromage frais, from my finger...littleun(9months) had a whole mini pot of strawberry fromage frais last night, he couldn't get enough


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh for heavens sakes 
You are starting to make this personal
How dare you say I talk a load of rubbish.
What gives you the right to force feed your opinions on everyone on here then get in a mega strop when someone dares not to agree with you.
Exactly what experience or qualifications do you have that makes you think you're opinions should be the only ones that count.


Maybe its you that doesn't understand grown up language.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

forgot to mention, I haven't seen anyone mention Bozita. Never tried it but looked up the info and it's swedish and sounds very good. heres the info page, and 12 reviews, from zooplus:

Bozita Chunks in Jelly, 6 x 370 g: Great Deals on Bozita Cat Food at zooplus


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> hmmm food for thought ajshep.
> 
> I have just got back from PAH and there is a wide variety of food.
> The dearer ones like Applaws have no cereal but they are just meat, no mention of taurine so are these ok to feed exclusively? In the wild cats would eat some greens too, like grass, but there is none of that here.
> ...


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

here's another selection from the same make, its cheaper than Whiskas 

All the reviews are positive and I can't find a flaw, has taurine, no cereal etc.

What does everyone think?

Bozita Chunks in Jelly, 6 x 370 g: Great Deals on Bozita Cat Food at zooplus


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

never seen that before, what is "Glucan" though?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Oh for heavens sakes
> You are starting to make this personal
> How dare you say I talk a load of rubbish.
> What gives you the right to force feed your opinions on everyone on here then get in a mega strop when someone dares not to agree with you.
> ...


We would if you werent so patronising!!

You made a comment about my post, being 25 , means apparantly i dont know enough about food and animals. You dont need to tell me about the right nutrition for any living living being, i am a senior staff nurse so have a fair idea what im talking about. Obviously cats are different to humans but the priniciples are the same. I will talk about any other peoples opinion, perhaps you should work on your communication skills 

You have as AJ said contradicted yourself several times. 

Alot of articles i have read have come from people will alot more qualifications and experience than you.

Im still learning so much about food and intend to carry on doing so because i want the best for my cats, i hardly think that is an attitude to be criticised.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> here's another selection from the same make, its cheaper than Whiskas
> 
> All the reviews are positive and I can't find a flaw, has taurine, no cereal etc.
> 
> ...


Its min 4% meat, thats not good in my book. cereal's are usually in dry food which is what you want to avoid. The main thing to look at in wet is the meat content. But your right taurine is good


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*forgot to mention, I haven't seen anyone mention Bozita. Never tried it but looked up the info and it's swedish and sounds very good. heres the info page, and 12 reviews, from zooplus:*

*I used to feed mine Bozita, some were ok on it, the rest got the runs and the biscuit was worse!! Every breeder I know that used the bicuit, including those breeding for many years had the same problem
I gave up feeding the meat as it was stopped for a bit in this country because they had'nt realised the shelf life was'nt good. I had to throw away loads because I bought bulk and it was out of date

I order quite a bit from Natures Menu as I have a breeder account with them. I've just ordered some Raw beef with chicken & veg, along with all the other stuff i've ordered from them. This is whats in it...Beef (min 35%), chicken (min 25%), peas (min 15%), carrots (min 15%), cooked rice (min 10%) 
*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> dogzncatz said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm food for thought ajshep.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

crofty said:


> Im still learning so much about food and intend to carry on doing so because i want the best for my cats, i hardly think that is an attitude to be criticised.


Same here, clearly some people see it as a crime to pass on the things we have learnt. I've personally spent 100's of hours researching dog and cat nutrition so I can feed them the best possible foods, checking the credibility of the sources along the way, so none of it is hogwash, myth or just opinion. It's scientific fact.

Angelli if you bothered to do that yourself you would see it all makes perfect sense. Why would you feed an obligate carnivore a food that comprises more grains than meat? I won't hold my breath for an answer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

crofty said:


> your right taurine is good


Taurine is essential. A lack of sufficient taurine in a cats diet can lead to blindness, hair loss, tooth decay and dilated heart. Cats cannot synthesize sufficient levels of taurine for themselves so taurine must be provided by their diet.

Dark chicken has higher taurine levels than light chicken and other meats which is why good foods are usually based on chicken as it reduces the need to add taurine.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Same here, clearly some people see it as a crime to pass on the things we have learnt. I've personally spent 100's of hours researching dog and cat nutrition so I can feed them the best possible foods, checking the credibility of the sources along the way, so none of it is hogwash, myth or just opinion. It's scientific fact.
> 
> Angelli if you bothered to do that yourself you would see it all makes perfect sense. Why would you feed an obligate carnivore a food that comprises more grains than meat? I won't hold my breath for an answer.


No Im happy to give you an answer.
My cats do well with what they are fed on now, they are the ones that dictate what they want to eat at the end of the day and thats good enough for me.

I have never had any health problems with any of them so far and actually most of the vets at the cat shows Ive attended when vetting them in usually pass comment on how healthy and beautiful they look. So why would I risk changing their food if there's no reason to do so.

They have a very varied diet anyway and dont really eat a lot of biscuits whichever brand it is.

However if I did decide to change their diet and it might be a possibility in the near future, then I would opt out of giving them any form of biscuits and supplement with more raw meat. The only thing holding me back from doing this at the moment is raw meat + warm weather = flies.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> No Im happy to give you an answer.
> My cats do well with what they are fed on now, they are the ones that dictate what they want to eat at the end of the day and thats good enough for me.


The cats dictate what they eat, so they know whats good for them and what isnt... ok.

You dont actually feed them a 'bad' diet in my opinion, its not what id feed mine but we all have to draw our own conclusions from the information we have.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

crofty said:


> Its min 4% meat, thats not good in my book.
> 
> no, its mostly chicken, then the 4% is whatever is added to the chicken eg 4% crayfish etc. Seems to be a mostly meat menu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I keep biscuit down 24/7. I feed natures menu pouches, natures menu raw beef/chicken with veg, raw mince beef & raw chicken wings.
But surely as long as everyone is feeding and doing the best they can for their cats, thats what matters. 
Yes I agree that it's great to pass on our knowledge and help each other after all thats what this forum is about.....I hope but in places it's getting a bit too personal.(in my opinion)*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> crofty said:
> 
> 
> > Its min 4% meat, thats not good in my book.
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I think what we feed our animals at the end of the day is all down to personal choice 

I feed what I feed because 

1. Easy to obtain
2. Suits my animals and they do well on it
3. Barf is only as good as the raw material you can get
4. Easy to carry when we are travelling without fear of it going off.

At the end of the day we all have our own views on what, when and how to feed. These feed debates get far too heated and they shouldnt as it is everybodys right to feed either the best or the worst and all the question asked was 'What do you all feed your cats??' not which is the best food, please do not carry on with the pointless arguments on this thread just agree to disagree and carry on with life


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I keep biscuit down 24/7. I feed natures menu pouches, natures menu raw beef/chicken with veg, raw mince beef & raw chicken wings.
> But surely as long as everyone is feeding and doing the best they can for their cats, thats what matters.
> Yes I agree that it's great to pass on our knowledge and help each other after all thats what this forum is about.....I hope but in places it's getting a bit too personal.(in my opinion)*


I agree!!!
Different people, different cats, different funds, different things. This site is for advice and debate is fine but keep it nice.
I do sometimes wonder if we're feeding ourselves and checking our own food as well as we are, our cats.................LOL


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I agree!!!
> Different people, different cats, different funds, different things. This site is for advice and debate is fine but keep it nice.
> I do sometimes wonder if we're feeding ourselves and checking our own food as well as we are, our cats.................LOL


Oh my cats eat way better than i do!!!! LOL


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I've been looking at getting some of that but I was thinking why would you need to if you are feeding raw anyway, you shouldn't need to supplement a completely natural balanced raw diet?


True, but to feed a completely balanced raw diet I'd need to include bones, which, as you know, is difficult to get cats to eat and a lot of work to ensure they can eat it safely. The powder basically substitutes the bones in the raw diet, making an otherwise unbalanced raw meat diet into a completely balanced food.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Crofty, me too mainly wet with dry sprinkled on top.

Whoever said that there never used to be kitten, senior food etc is right. My old girls lived to 18 and 20 and there wasn't the choice there is now when they were younger. My cats were extremely healthy and I did feel they were getting a varied diet, with the mixing of different varieties and makes.

What does everyone think about kitten/cat milk? My baby boy is loving this stuff at the moment and hasn't had an upset tummy. It says on the carton its made from goats milk and added cream and taurine and that even adult cats can drink it :

TOP LIFE FORMULA - Breaking News


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Crofty, me too mainly wet with dry sprinkled on top.
> 
> Whoever said that there never used to be kitten, senior food etc is right. My old girls lived to 18 and 20 and there wasn't the choice there is now when they were younger. My cats were extremely healthy and I did feel they were getting a varied diet, with the mixing of different varieties and makes.
> 
> ...


Yeh mine have their wet meals and orijen down all day. 

I personally dont like catmilk.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yeh mine have their wet meals and orijen down all day.
> 
> I personally dont like catmilk.


But do your cats like it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> But do your cats like it?


My cats liked kitten milk when they were younger but got bored of it after a month or two.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie loves it, but he's so messy it would all dribble down his chin which didnt do anything for his feline acne! So he doesnt have it any more!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> But do your cats like it?


I dont know never given it to them lol


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> One thing that puzzled me as somewhere on this thread I read
> 
> 'So 12 pouches were 4.99 and that should last 24 days along with crunchies during the daytime. Hill's starting to run low so time to order some Orijen and see what she thinks'


That was me. I don't know why she eats so little, she certainly eats less than my parents' cats. She was weighed last week as 4.3kg (about 9.5lbs) so she's a healthy weight. She does NO exercise though. Even in the garden she just sits around.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying that.

Well, I'm even more confused now.  After reading Crofty's post, when I went to PAH yesterday I bought some Natures Menu - I only bought 12 and I think it was £4.69. I've been used to paying £2.25 for 12 so it came as a bit of a shock However, I really want to do what is best for my cats and now I know how little meat is in Whiskas/Felix/supermarket own brand I do want to change their diet.

I only bought 12 pouches in case my little darlings didn't like it. The three older ones wolfed it down though - they clearly were happy with the new food. My 11 month old prefers crunchy food so didn't touch the NM food and my other 11 month old is nursing so I am giving her a separate food the vet recommended which she seems to enjoy.

So, today I popped into Pampurred Pets to have a look at what they have to offer. They also do NM and it was only £4.39 for 12 pouches and I notice they do a kitten variety too which I thought may be good when I start weaning my five fur babies. They didn't have a 48 case pack though like PAH did and I think that would be better value if I had the car (I was walking today).

I (perhaps naively) thought that if a food had a higher meat content it would have more protein but that doesn't seem to be the case. I looked at a couple that had 35% meat but only 10% protein. In the end I bought four small cans of Cherish as that has 50% fish - but again it isn't high in protein. What is more important - the meat/fish content or the amount of protein?

Also - where can I find Orijen? My crunchy loving cat may prefer that.

Thank you all for your threads. I am amazed at how much there is to learn about cat nutrition. I've told friends about it - and they were surprised too. I think a lot of people probably don't look at the contents of their cat food.

I am definitely spending more time considering what I am going to feed my fur family than I do on my own diet!!

I am really glad I found this site. I am not a breeder and have 'moggies' and rescue bunnies and it has been a real eye opener to read how much those of you who breed love your animals and how careful you are about the homes they go to. It is lovely to see and great for me to be able to learn from you all.

Thank you.

Lumpy


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> What is more important - the meat/fish content or the amount of protein?


Meat content is the important factor. Protein levels can be upped by including other less appropriate sources but should really come from meat.



> Also - where can I find Orijen? My crunchy loving cat may prefer that.


You can get Orijen from zooplus.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> Well, I'm even more confused now. After reading Crofty's post, when I went to PAH yesterday I bought some Natures Menu - I only bought 12 and I think it was £4.69. I've been used to paying £2.25 for 12 so it came as a bit of a shock However, I really want to do what is best for my cats and now I know how little meat is in Whiskas/Felix/supermarket own brand I do want to change their diet.
> 
> ...


Hiya Lumpy 

You can buy the natures menu value pack 48 pouches for £18 at pets at home, it took me a while to wean my cats onto it, mix it in with their old food and gradually change them adding more new and less old, then they get a taste for it


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi Lumpy

Tesco's luxury is good value and has 50% + 4 or 5% meat content. Its 3.70 odd for 12 pouches.

Tesco's finest is similar but £1.00 more expensive. My moggie loves it as does my pedigree neutered female. There is a fish based one and a chicken based one.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

We feed our cat/kittens James wellbeloved biscuits which is available all day and raw rabbit morning and night


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

janet001 said:


> We feed our cat/kittens James wellbeloved biscuits which is available all day and raw rabbit morning and night


Where do you get raw rabbit from?


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Where do you get raw rabbit from?


I order it in here's the web site 

English Rabbit Meat


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

janet001 said:


> I order it in here's the web site
> 
> English Rabbit Meat


Thanks, it's quite expensive compared to lamb and chicken but I might get some for the dogs as a treat!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, it's quite expensive compared to lamb and chicken but I might get some for the dogs as a treat!


ha ha my mum's cat just gets them fresh from the field!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, it's quite expensive compared to lamb and chicken but I might get some for the dogs as a treat!


I get this one *Minced Farmed Bone-in Rabbit, frozen.*
at £2.45 per kg and the Wild Rabbit They love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

janet001 said:


> I get this one *Minced Farmed Bone-in Rabbit, frozen.*
> at £2.45 per kg and the Wild Rabbit They love it


I might get some of that for the cats and a few whole rabbits for the dogs. For the cats that's not a bad price as a KG should last a while.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a small bag of the James Wellbeloved Adult food yesterday and Tigger (the crunchy loving eleven month old) seems to like it. I'm going to order some Orijen too now I've had a look at the Zooplus site.

Don't think I will be feeding any of them raw rabbit. I have six pet rescue bunnies that bounce around in a fenced off area of my garden. At the moment the cats and bunnies get on well and have done for years - with the bunnies chasing the cats if they feel their space is being invaded - I don't want to encourage them to view their bunny friends as supper

I have never fed the cats raw anything. I don't eat meat myself but understand that my cats need it. Would it be OK to give them raw chicken drumsticks or would it be better if I cooked them and then took the meat off the bone? I've always thought I had to be careful with bones with animals but somewhere I think I read that if the meat is raw the bones won't splinter?

I hope no-one minds me asking all these questions. I just want to give my fur family the best diet I can within my budget. They love Nature's Menu and I didn't even have to mix it with their old Whiskas to start with. They clearly know what is good for them and are probably relieved I have finally realised it myself 

Lumpy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> I bought a small bag of the James Wellbeloved Adult food yesterday and Tigger (the crunchy loving eleven month old) seems to like it. I'm going to order some Orijen too now I've had a look at the Zooplus site.
> 
> Don't think I will be feeding any of them raw rabbit. I have six pet rescue bunnies that bounce around in a fenced off area of my garden. At the moment the cats and bunnies get on well and have done for years - with the bunnies chasing the cats if they feel their space is being invaded - I don't want to encourage them to view their bunny friends as supper
> 
> ...


haha yeh i have 2 rescue buns, i could never buy anything with rabbit in it just because it makes me feel weird! 

Oooo have put got any pics of your bunnies? Could put them in the bun section 

Raw chicken bone its fine it only splinters when it is cooked. You can try them with some raw chicken, mine wont eat it but some cats go mad for it!
The only reason i said about weaning onto natures menu too is that it can upset their tummy drastically changing diet, I know AJ didnt wean though and had no problem so maybe its just some cats, my bengalk has a delicate tum so i was more careful with her.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi Lumpy

Its worth looking in the reduced meat section of your supermarket(s) too especially if you have a freezer. I supplement Natures menu with a couple pieces of raw meat (unfortunately they like lamb best which is the most expensive) but they get beef and chicken too, though not pork.

I find giving them raw and natures menu means they don't want as much to eat - they always have dried down too but they don't eat as much of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Janee said:


> Hi Lumpy
> 
> Its worth looking in the reduced meat section of your supermarket(s) too especially if you have a freezer. I supplement Natures menu with a couple pieces of raw meat (unfortunately they like lamb best which is the most expensive) but they get beef and chicken too, though not pork.
> 
> I find giving them raw and natures menu means they don't want as much to eat - they always have dried down too but they don't eat as much of it.


when i go to morrisons i can sometimes buy laods of cheap meat gammons on the bone/heart liver lamb and turkey legs great for putting in the freezer! this is for my dogs though.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll try and look for some reduced stuff next time I am in the supermarket. I'd rather not buy liver or kidney or anything that really looks like meat (it's been a very long time since I have bought meat) but anything chickeny would be OK at the moment. I'm thinking of keeping chickens in the not too distant future so maybe would have to review that then 

Today I was in Tesco getting some fresh veggie stuff for the bunnies and got some Finest Cat food to see if they like that (the cats, not the bunnies) I used to feed them on Premium sometimes but see that Finest has much more meat.

I haven't worked out how to put photos on the site yet. I tried to put one of my fur babies on yesterday but it didn't work. I am not very computer literate and only have dial up so my connection is very slow.

I'm going to try my fur babies on some weetabix and kitten milk this evening. I know it isn't what they should be eating but just wanted something mushy for their first try at food that doesn't come out of Mummy Pussycat. I did check with the vet today when I asked about worming and she said it would be OK to start with. I will then start giving them some kitten food - probably Nature's Menu if I can find the kitten variety. PAH didn't have any this week.

I have a feeling I am in for a very messy evening but it should be fun and relaxing after a day at work.

Lumpy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> I'll try and look for some reduced stuff next time I am in the supermarket. I'd rather not buy liver or kidney or anything that really looks like meat (it's been a very long time since I have bought meat) but anything chickeny would be OK at the moment. I'm thinking of keeping chickens in the not too distant future so maybe would have to review that then
> 
> Today I was in Tesco getting some fresh veggie stuff for the bunnies and got some Finest Cat food to see if they like that (the cats, not the bunnies) I used to feed them on Premium sometimes but see that Finest has much more meat.
> 
> ...


Yeh theres a problem at the factory with the kitten food, ive had to pop alfie on some hi-life junior and applaws... havent had much choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> ........only have dial up........


What's dial up???


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> What's dial up???


Dial up was what ordinary ppl had when internet first was available - some very lucky and rich ones had ISDN. Now most have broadband which actually comes across the same telephone wire as dial-up but you have to have had your local exchange updated and tweaked for it to accept broadband speeds - also not live more than a certain distance from the exchange.

Cable is different again.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

I tend to stick to Tesco's own brands, Felix and Whiskas and some Asda stuff. All three cats will only eat Go cat biscuits! Today I bought some "Opticat" from Lidl which they loved - it was sooo cheap so probably not very good for them tho!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Look at the ingedients - what are they for the Octocat from Lidls?


----------



## moggy mayhem (Jun 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't get a choice with cat food both of mine are on Hills C/D prescription diet because of struvite crystals


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

mmmm some people here have had problems go when they stopped feeding hillsi dont think its as good as people think.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> mmmm some people here have had problems go when they stopped feeding hillsi dont think its as good as people think.


yeh its not got a large percentage of cereal/maize in it, alot of money for a not so great food in my opinion.


----------



## tattooedpierre (May 23, 2008)

Quick question, I'm trying to get my hands on some Natures Menu.. but the [email protected] site is out of stock. Does anyone know any other _online_ outlets that might have some? My local pet store doesnt.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

try zooplus.co.uk

or maybe they have a direct website?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tattooedpierre said:


> Quick question, I'm trying to get my hands on some Natures Menu.. but the [email protected] site is out of stock. Does anyone know any other _online_ outlets that might have some? My local pet store doesnt.


The adult natures menu? They have a website, cant remember the link but if you google it, it will come up.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here you go, I get all my stuff from them, from the breeders orderline just had a delivery yesterday*
Natures Menu Natural Dog Food & Natural Cat Food | Feeding as Nature Intended


----------



## tattooedpierre (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'll try and find a couple to sample with Anneka and see if she like it then I can go for the larger order at their site. Cheers!

EDIT: To update, the site countrywidefarmers.co.uk also supplies Natures Menu cat food I found - and in the small 12xpouches for £5.29. I had Anneka try it this morning when it arrived - and she loves it. So if her bowels agree then I'll be switching to this.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Oscar is now on Natures Menu. He loves it so much that i keep having to get extra pouches.

He also has Hi Life if he runs out of natures menu as i don't work near pets at home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi I feed my beautiful indoor birman, who is 16 months raw(not cooked as the bones become brittle & may get caught in cats tum) chicken thighs & wings to keep his teeth clean, natures menu as it is 70% meat, no colours or additives, hi life as it also has a high meat content, applaws mixed with his conditioning tabs(remember this is not a complete food),not to much breast as it contains very little nutrients, muscle meat is what they eat in the wild,hence the thighs, no kibble/biscuits, as some Birmans are born with kidney probs & kibble would only irritate, look on your computer for [BIRMAN KIDNEY PROBLEMS]you will be shocked at what you were not informed, also to much fish causes kidney problems. The rice/grain/veg in the kibble remember is only fillers and it's cheaper to produce than meat, I also check packaging for added animal derivitives and keep well away, I try to avoid anything with horns or scales. These manufacturers are getting rich from our ignorance.
all the best Baloo j.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I've just got in my order of holistic dry foods (eagle pack, almo nature and porta 21) just about to see how good this is as my white boys breeder swears by that and a raw diet - so here goes lol xx

Just to add, i put some down and even my eldest mog tucked in and he is not a fan of dry food and will not eat it willingly usually lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sounds interesting Lou, where did you get it from ? I've been giving mine raw wild rabbit, they wolfed it down They wont touch the raw minced beef when I put it down now, lol.*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sounds interesting Lou, where did you get it from ? I've been giving mine raw wild rabbit, they wolfed it down They wont touch the raw minced beef when I put it down now, lol.*


look on zooplus and search for holistic dry foods hun xx very impressed with the way it smells too - the white fish and rice one actually smells like fish and not artificial fish smells xx

i'll send you a pm with what she feeds hers raw wise as it sounds good (plus she has HUGE well structured and champion winning MC's lol) will let you know when she comes back with answers to a few of my last questions  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi I am the same, I look into all the food I buy my cat, guess we just care,
Baloo j.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ok, Brill Thanks Lou

Very true Baloo*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sounds interesting Lou, where did you get it from ? I've been giving mine raw wild rabbit, they wolfed it down They wont touch the raw minced beef when I put it down now, lol.*


no wonder the wild rabbit population in Durham is in decline, i bet ya out poaching them every night hahahahaha....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Chris*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i saw a notice in a butchers shop one time, it read.
Watership Down.........you read the book, you seen the film, now eat the cast...rabbits £ 2.50p each..........hahahahahaha


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yea, i've seen that a few times....poor things, lol.*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

but feeding them minced rabbit has to be one of the best things they can eat hon, there just no fat at all in it.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They've had minced Rabbit with the bone ground in. Plus rabbit chunks and the saddle(no comments either, lol) of the rabbit with the kidneys still attached. They did'nt eat much of that though. The mince went down a treat.*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Now would i comment on that??.........:biggrin5:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yes you would*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> Now would i comment on that??.........:biggrin5:


retorical question??  xx

will have to try the minced rabbit i think, plenty of bunnys on the backroads down here lol (kidding for anyone looking from the rabbit forums ) xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I knew a bald guy who had some rabbits tattooed on his head >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>from a distance they looked like hares.....hehehehe


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> I knew a bald guy who had some rabbits tattooed on his head >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>from a distance they looked like hares.....hehehehe


oh god - thats bad!! lol xx

can we silence him?  pmsl xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

.......ok,ok, i'll head to my corner .......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, god Chris, that was bad, hahaha*


----------

